# Bows



## gooseman14 (Mar 14, 2004)

*Bows?*​
Hoyt1118.03%Matthews1931.15%Bowtech1016.39%PSE1118.03%Other1016.39%


----------



## gooseman14 (Mar 14, 2004)

What is your favorite bow


----------



## gooseman14 (Mar 14, 2004)

what other ones do u like


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I shoot a Reflex Buckskin.

It has the cam & 1/2 same as a Hoyt.
The bow is smooth and it is plenty fast for me.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I like the hoyts, but I've never boughten anything other, I'm sure I'd like the matthews too.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

right now i shoot a PSE 

i have shot these

bowtech: tribute
bowtech:allegiance
bowtech:liberty
martin:slayer
martin:couger
hoyt:v-tec
mathews:switchback
mathewsutback
mathews:fx2
pse:deerhunter
pse:nova
pse:vengence

Above all my favorties are:bowtech and martin

outa bowtechs i love: the tribute

outa martins: i love the the both bows i shot (the couger and the slayer)

ALL GREAT BOWS!!!!!!!


----------



## bowhunt23 (Aug 31, 2006)

i shoot a parker its a great bow. they are super light and quiet i have also shot pse i like parker way better


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

i was very intersted in a parker bow, but the guy at cabelas wouldnt let me shoot it......i told him i wasnt gogin to buy a bow off looks :lol:


----------



## Berto4527 (Sep 20, 2006)

I shoot Hoyt, love it, But I have shot a friend's Parker, and if I had the money and as much didication as he does, I'd go with the Parker. No Doubt about it. 
Also, not a fan of Mathews


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

Mathews LX and I love it, but might look for something else next year like amybe a bowtech.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

I shoot a Mathews SQ2 31 1/2 axle to axle set at 70# 27" 
:beer:


----------



## Greenhunter (Dec 31, 2005)

I have a primary bow: Matthews FX #60.
I have a practice bow: Browning Excellerator #70 to keep me in shape. It would also be my emergency back up bow if anything happened to the Matthews like a string breaking on me.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I shoot a Switchback, but i always love pulling out my Selway. It is probably the best bow for hunting. Anytime you can take a deer with traditional tackle is a better day than using wheels. It is light and extremly easy to shoot. I also love to use my self bow. which i made. I have killed two deer with it.

I always love to use the switchback though. I believe it is one of the nicest compounds out. But i have always been partial to Mathews.


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

Mathews all the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deermeister (Feb 7, 2005)

Don't listen to GB!!! I shoot a *hoyt Razortec* and haven't had any problems with it yet!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I bought a Mathews Xt this spring and by far its the nicest bow i have shot- very fast quiet and light. I shot a hoyt before and took 3 nice bucks with it but it was to small to i moved on to bigger and better bows!!


----------

